# Updated photos of my standard poodle and german shepherd.



## MyPupLoki (Oct 28, 2009)

Loki is about 9 months old now and Vega the standard poodle just turned a year old on Nov, 21st. They're both doing very well.

A lady at church was asking for dog owners to allow her daughter to groom them so I took Vega in to see her. I like what she did, it's different. She's in training to be a groomer so she's trying to get all the experience she can.

I took Loki with me to visit Charlotte, NC..i'm moving there in January and he did wonderful! I love how beautiful and dog friendly it is there! He loved the off leash park and it was his first time. It took him awhile to figure out what it was for but he started to socialize eventually. 

Enjoy the pics.. sorry it's so pic heavy.





































...more


----------



## MyPupLoki (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## MyPupLoki (Oct 28, 2009)

his mohawk, lol


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

What stunning action shots!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

The naked ears look kind of cool... I haven't seen a poodle with clean-shaved ears before.


----------

